# Most unusual bird perch!



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Post a picture of your bird perched on an unusual place.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

It looks adorable. I would love cookie to sit there if it isn't for too long.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it! What a beautiful pied too.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

My daft Uncle's bald head


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

"Perch". He did fall asleep like this though, sorry it's not a tiel, lol.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL that's a hilarious picture SoCalTiels.

Here's one of my babies fresh after an attempted bath (and I say attempted because all he did was sit in the dish, no flapping involved) on our T.V.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

He is adorable. All of your babies are so adorable.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> My daft Uncle's bald head


Love the head perch!!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah. It looked cute.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol! Thanks  xx


----------

